# salmon brine HELP!



## smokindeer (Dec 31, 2015)

ok guys I need some help.

First attempt at smoking salmon and after searching these forums and some youtube videos I decided on a dry cure of 4 cups brown sugar (dark brown) and 1 cup kosher salt (diamond crystal fine).

I rinsed and patted the fillets dry then put in a tupperware type container. 

I layered the mixture on te bottom of the container and placed fish in layers covering each piece/layer with the cure mixture.

Each piece was COMPLETELY COVERED and the container was sealed and refrigerated overnight.

I expected the mixture to turn to liquid and the fillets to be firm and cured.

Instead the mixture turned to a thick gu VERY LITTLE LIQUID. see photo.

What went wrong?  Not enough salt? Dark Brown sugar to thick?  Temp of fridge too cold?

I currently have the fillets in a simple wet brine trying to save the batch.













20151231_090154.jpg



__ smokindeer
__ Dec 31, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm not sure anything was wrong with what you had. If the fridge was too cold that can happen, but it doesn't mean it wasn't good. I usually end up with more of a thick slurry than liquid after a 8 hour smoke. I would've rinsed and set up to air dry and then smoked.


----------



## smokindeer (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks. Just a little concerned that the top layer of fish was not covered but anything when I pulled them out of the fridge.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 31, 2015)

My first thoughts are that, per the size of the container, you didn't have enough fish.  If you can't find a smaller container, I would consider using a large ziplok bag with the air purged.   I look at it as a ratio of fish vs dry brine.   Is that two pieces of fish or is there another piece underneath?   When I do salmon, I will typically stir the batch 2-3 times over the brine time,  making sure the fish stays covered.

So next time with a small batch, less brine, smaller container such as a ziplok.  Every 2-3 hours, flip the bag.  If you are using a container carefully lift the pieces allowing the brine to  seep down between the pieces.

I really don't think you need to have that fish in a wet brine, especially if dry brined over night.  But that's just me.

Craig


----------



## smokindeer (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks!

I think you're right on wit the fact that there was too much brine mix and not enough fish.  Each container had two layers of fish. 2 pieces on bottom and 2 on top. 

The fish only has so much liquid to 'give up'.

Thanks for the info. We'll see how the pelicle forms and the overall smoke comes out!


----------



## smokethefish (May 31, 2016)

Hey smokingdeer! I actually just posted an article on how to properly wet brine salmon fillet's for cold smoke. if you want here's a link: http://www.smokethefish.com/2016/06/01/making-the-perfect-brine-for-salmon-wet-brine/

If you have any questions be sure to ask! I'd love to help with a wet brine. Love it :)


----------

